# Weird Accident



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jbfan said:


> http://www.ajc.com/news/nation-world/compressed-air-turns-nz-956532.html
> 
> Lucky man!


He was probably wearing cheap pants..:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

thats fairly disturbing if i do say so myself


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

:001_huh:

Did it go right up the pooper? What a shot.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

No through his thigh. That is very disturbing. 
Most things don't give me the "willies" like that did.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Yikes.....


----------

